

Direct Casting vs. As and Linq Single, SingleOrDefault, First, FirstOrDefault - douche
http://magenic.com/Blog/PostId/77/direct-casting-vs-as-and-linq-single-singleordefault-first-firstordefault

======
douche
I find that I tend to use SingleOrDefault/FirstOrDefault, combined with an
immediate null check, so that I can throw an exception with a more meaningful
error message than "Sequence contains no elements" or "Sequence contains more
than one matching element", particularly in Release builds that strip line
numbers from log messages.

